# Calais stop



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good stop about 150-250 miles from Calais in the direction of theAlps. I've got an evening ferry and will want to stop and sleep. Thanks


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Which route are you taking?

When are you going?


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Going Feb. Not sure which route I haven't asked TOm TOM yet. But would go via a suitable stop off of autoroute. want to get there asap so as to get in more skiing


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi batch,

If you're going down via St Dizier then this might help....

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5485.html&highlight=3+aires+lake#img_6415

pete.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Sounds good. Do you know anywhere nearer?


----------



## 88968 (May 11, 2005)

*Stellplatz*

Hey Batch,
i got a lot of good informations for example stellpatz via this link:
http://www.womo-sp.de.be/
Enjoi skiing.
We are in Austria Jan. 2006 wit MH.
Best seasons greatings,
Klaus. :arrow:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, I personally couldn't recommend anywhere closer, I always find the first few hours stretch a bit boring scenery wise and tend to hot foot it for a few hours to st dizier but I would suggest you have a look at www.campingcar-infos.com click on 'recherche une aire' and have a look at dept 51 (marne), there is an aire at Reims which looks a possibility for an overnighter. Perhaps someone else has a stop they can personally recommend a bit closer than mine?

We're off down that way in Feb as well, might see you down there?

pete.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

We're off to Bourg St Maurice at camping Versoyen. Web site looks good but haven't found anyone who has been there. Our first ski trip in the MH. looking forward to it. Thanks for advice and help. may well use your aire


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Batch, why not stop a lot closer to the port? Have a nice meal and a good kip then you'll be nice and fresh in the morning and will arrive at your destination without feeling shattered.  8) 
I usually travel over late afternoon or early evening and this is what works for us.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Batch, Please ignore my last post, I missed the fact that you were going as far as Bourg St Maurice, that would be quite a journey in one go. A site not far from Paris at Berny Riviere, open all year, it is about 150 miles from Calais, less than 3 hours. Then you would have about 450 miles to do next day. This is usually the maximum sort of distance that I would contemplate.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Batch.

There is Catillon sur Sambre, at a guess about 170 km from Calais.
http://tinyurl.com/8b9p8
You would have to come off the A26 to go through Cambrai and pick up the N43 going SE

There is a picture in the aires gallery: http://tinyurl.com/bg8xq
It is easy to find being on the right of the N43 immediately after the bridge.
As the slip road down to it is from the SE it is easiest to pass it, turn round and return when the slip road down is easier to negotiate.
I hope that makes sense.


----------

